# EI, macro or micro?



## angelfishguy (9 Aug 2015)

Today is weekly waterchange day for me, and i was just thinking to myself that after waterchange should i be dosing micro or macro on the first dose? It might be a silly question but i couldnt find the answer anywhere. 

Is there any benefit of dosing one over the other first?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Aug 2015)

Hi Angelfishguy, 

On my EI dosing instruction card that came with my fert kit. It says water change then macro dose


----------



## angelfishguy (9 Aug 2015)

Hi Green,

Thanks, Ive been doing Micro first, not sure if it really makes a difference but seeing as your instructions say Macro i may as well start doing it that way,

Cheers
Jason.


----------



## EnderUK (10 Aug 2015)

Macro as on paper that's what you're plants need most of, NPK. The micro are just trace elements that the plants need in smaller amounts.


----------



## angelfishguy (10 Aug 2015)

EnderUK said:


> Macro as on paper that's what you're plants need most of, NPK. The micro are just trace elements that the plants need in smaller amounts.



Thank you.


----------



## roundasapound (20 May 2016)

I don't dose anything on WC Sunday as the pump doses macro the next day.  Dosage is approx 1.5x EI recommended for tank size.  The tap water is already high in nitrates (water report data not test kit) so the plants are fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader58 (21 May 2016)

I dose Macros Monday, Wednesday and Friday...Micros Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday...Sunday no dose (so plants can use up any excess that's built up)...Monday WC And Macros.


----------



## Straight Shooter (21 May 2016)

I'm lazy and dose both at the same time. Reaction of PO4 and Fe is an issue but it's likely only some precipitation happens, not all of the Fe becomes unavailable to plants. .

Has worked for me long term, no signs of Fe deficiencies, healthy red plants.

This way after a water change you ensure that macro and micro have been topped up, instead of waiting an extra day for micros which are the most concerning in terms of longevity in the water column.


----------



## Crusader58 (21 May 2016)

Micros are provided at water change, because they are in my tap water...so no extra topping up of micros required...not so for my macros.


----------

